# Help please , male or female azureus ?



## coltcreech (May 24, 2012)

Can a few people give me their opinions is this a male or a female?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Tincs are notoriously hard to ID, particularly through a photograph. If I had to make a bet, I would say male. Best of luck.

JBear


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

Take some more pics at more angles. I'm leaning male at the moment. A better in-focus picture of the toe pads would be useful.


----------



## Buddysfrogs (Mar 29, 2012)

jbherpin said:


> Tincs are notoriously hard to ID, particularly through a photograph. If I had to make a bet, I would say male. Best of luck.
> 
> JBear


I always thought they were easy to sex. I would also say male because of the toe pads.
Buddy


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Buddysfrogs said:


> I always thought they were easy to sex. I would also say male because of the toe pads.
> Buddy


I'm not convinced. I've seen some girls with some unfortunately big feet. 

OP, a few more pics from different angles would help. How old is the frog?


----------

